# My Christmas Angel From God



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Dec 24, 2004)

This happened on Tuesday. I wasnt going to post it but I just had to let you all know that God is still in the prayer answering business. He sent me an angel.

I am still in shock. I get paid on the first and the 15th of the month, my rent and car note is due on the 15th which is when I pay them, then I've been paying my utilities and the rest on the 1st. Well, last week a friend of mine had her light turned off and she wasnt a month or two behind on her bill. I have only received two power bills, one in Nov. and the other in Dec. The one I got in Nov, I paid on the first of Dec and had every intention on paying the Dec bill on the 1st of jan. It was $219.83 for the month.

After my friend told me that she had been disconnected and wasnt a month behind, I thought I'd call and see about mine. Well the due date on the bill was the 12th of Dec, just like the one I got in Nov and paid in Dec. I called the utility Department and was told that if I did not have my bill paid by  the 22d they would cut me off. They give you ten days after the due date to pay. In Enterprise, you could be up to two months behind and they wouldnt cut you off as long as you paid a month and then you could leave a month. I asked for an extension till the first of Jan and was told NO!!. 

I hung up and just sit at my desk in tears & praying. I told God that I didnt know what to do, four days before Christmas I didnt have any way of coming up with two dollars let alone two hundred nineteen. I just poured my feelings out to God. I had my door closed cause it was so cold in there, so I know nobody heard my on the phone or crying. Less than an hour later Christy my office manager came in my office and handed me a long white business envelope and said some woman had left this at the front for me. It had Dee wrote on the front of the envelope, I opened it and there was a piece of notebook paper with merry christmas wrote on it and nothing else. I unfolded the paper and inside was two fifty dollar bills and one one hundred dollar bill. I jumped up and went to ask Christy who the lady was she said she didnot know but that it was a white woman with shoulder lenght reddish brown hair with a removeable cast up to her thigh on her right leg and that she was driving a gold car. I asked what did she say when she left the envelope and she said that she asked if they had a lady by the name of Dee working there? She told her yes and the woman then gave her the enveelope and said to make sure I got it.

I dont have a clue as to who could have left it. I dont tell people exactly where I work, I just tell them I work for an accounting firm in Andalusia. I dont know anybody that fits the description either. All the white women at my church, have butt length hair. I have been giving God the praise every since. I jumped up and ran to the utility department and gave them the two hundred dollars, I left owing the 19.83. God will send angels . I'm just so happy that God put me on someone's heart to be a blessing to me. and it was so quick. Ah HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!! *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND GOD BLESS US EVERYONE!!*


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Dec 24, 2004)

Awesome story!!!


----------



## A_Christian (Dec 24, 2004)

Praise God almighty in Jesus mighty name!   

Thanks for sharing your story with us!


----------



## Country gal (Dec 24, 2004)

What a wonderful story. I do believe God does send his angels. I had a similar scenario. I was really down about some things and was to a breaking point. I just kept praising God but I finally broke down and had a real talk with him. I told him my frustrations and that I would still pray and praise him during my storm. Little things starting opening up for me. I am so thankful.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Dec 24, 2004)

I had a check from my kids dad for $135.00 that I had tried to cash on Monday and was told that his account had NSF to cash the check, well on the Wed. the 22d they cashed the check and I then went in and paid the remainder. God is just so awesome. He knew if I had been able to cash the check when I first tried, I would have bought this gift my daughter wanted and other things for my house, that I really could have done without. But as it was, I was still able to get my daughters gift cause it was now marked down, pay the remainder of my bill and still get stuff for my house. My God is an awesome God. OH YES HE IS.


----------



## pebbles (Dec 24, 2004)

Who says God doesn't hear prayers??  Ladydee, I'm telling you, God has JUST BEGUN to rain His blessings on you. You'll see!!


----------



## ClassicChic (Dec 24, 2004)

Your story has really brightened my day!! Yes God is always there even when we have doubts. Now I am crying because I am just so happy!


----------



## iwantlongerhair (Dec 24, 2004)

Thats wonderful.


----------



## anks (Dec 24, 2004)

Praise God!!!  Yes, My God is an awesome God!   Ladydee just reading your testimony brought tears to my eyes.  Yes, God has angels for everyone no matter what the situation is, God truly answers prayers and open doors.  I'm so grateful to hear how he has bestowed blessings upon you and your family.  I hope that you continue to pray and serve our almighty wonderful God.  Just watch there would be many more blessing to come!  Take Care and I wish you and your family a Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!


----------



## Honi (Dec 24, 2004)

What a wonderful story. I love hearing stuff like this.  God is wonderful and awesome.  He may not come when you want him to but he’s always right on time!


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 24, 2004)

Praise God,

I needed to hear that testiomony today.  For HE is worthy worthy to be Praise.


----------



## geminilive (Dec 24, 2004)

Your story is a great one, esp. this time of year.


----------



## dreemssold (Dec 24, 2004)

_That's wonderful...God is ALWAYS on time .  Happy holidays, Ladyd._


----------



## oglorious1 (Dec 24, 2004)

PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW!!! That is a wonderful testimony to how God works!!!  Continue to walk in Him and you will continue to be blessed..


----------



## jd_bdfly (Dec 24, 2004)

What a moving story.  I really believe that it was your angel.  God is good, indeed!


----------



## webby (Dec 24, 2004)

I was moved to tears. Yes indeed, He is always right on time, every time.


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 24, 2004)

Miracles still happen!!!  
Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Dec 24, 2004)

There's one thing I forgot to mention in my first post and that should have been the first thing I mentioned. God' has also given me an internet angel right here on this forum. Just after getting the news that I couldnt get an extension till the first, I sat there crying and praying then decided to check my email. Well I had an email telling me that I had received a PM on LHCF. Ya'll know the drill. So I clicked on the link to read my PM from one of our members and in the PM she quotes a part of Malichi(sp) 3:10, where God says that He will open the windows of heaven and pour out a blessing that we wont have room enough to receive. I read it and cried a little more, then got busy praying and saying back to God what he had said to me through His word. I'm saying this to say, our fellow member had no idea what I was feeling at that time and no way of knowing, but God placed that particular scripture on her heart to remind me that I had a right to ask of Him. May God Bless and keep my LHCF internet ANGEL!!:littleang


----------



## TigerLily (Dec 24, 2004)

That is wonderful!!!  Yes, God is goooooodddddddd!!!!


----------



## kinikini2 (Dec 24, 2004)

Awesome. God is faithful and good - always.


----------



## recherche (Dec 25, 2004)

Praise God, for He is worthy to be praised. That testimony really touched me! There are living angels on this earth that God uses to reach us. And we all can be someone's angel by becoming more like Christ.


----------



## good2uuuu (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow. I really needed to read this testimony. You know, being a Christian all my life, it's sometimes easy to take God's blessings for granted. For me , it has not been so much of taking things for granted, but more of a stuggle with faith and total trust in God. My family is going through some tough times that cause me to be overwhelmed emotionally, and have been for quite some time, but when I hear of things like this happening, I am reminded that God is awsome and in contol and on time. Praise God for His loving kindness and tender mercies.


----------



## Paris Belle (Dec 25, 2004)

What an awesome blessing.  She's truly an angel and it's definitely a Christmas miracle!


----------



## PretteePlease (Dec 25, 2004)

Praise God! my eyes teared up!


----------



## Nenah (Dec 25, 2004)

God is Good All the Time 

This moved me so much it's just like how I felt 5yrs ago when I was down and couldn't find a job to take care of me and my daughter.  I remember what my friend would always say to me "The Lord will not give you anything more than you can not take or handle".  I prayed and prayed for a job and I recieved just that.  I had filed for a test in mid 1998 and taken it but they never called me and something told me to call the business office in Jan. 1999 to inquire about my application and was told to come to the next interview and the rest is history.  I think with out my prayers I would have been in a homeless shelter with my child.  So keep the Faith


----------



## JOI (Dec 25, 2004)

OMG praise the lord I love hearing stuff like this I had something similar happen to me a while ago, God is good I tell you, He is awesome. Jesus is definitely here and he has his angels bestowed upon us


----------



## Chichi (Dec 25, 2004)

What a beautiful Christmas story  and thanks for the witnessing. I have the same quote in my siggy for like _forever_ because it is really true.  

Chichi


----------



## UmSumayyah (Dec 25, 2004)

What a great story.
I know what you mean about wanting something and being disappointed that you can't get it, and later on its "THANK GOD!" because it wouldn't have been good for you.


----------



## GoingBack (Dec 29, 2004)

Praise God. I love hearing stories like yours. It reminds me that God is real and that He does answer prayers. It also keeps me motivated and encouraged that someday.....He will answer my prayers too.


----------



## Nyambura (Dec 29, 2004)

LadyDee ~

Thank you for sharing your story. I really needed it today.


----------



## GinnyP (Jan 7, 2005)

To LadyDee30366: I am just now reading your story,. it touched my heart it made me cry, not a sadness but with gladness because I know God is real.   

Thanks for sharing your story and making my day.

Jancan7


----------



## ShortyDooWhop (Jan 7, 2005)

i soo needed to hear your testimony. my faith has been shaken in such a way, that at times, i have begun to wonder where is God  and what is His plan for my life. hearing your testimony was a wonderful reminder.
thanks


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 11, 2005)

I just had to revisit this thread. To remind myself what God did for me just a short time ago. How He came through when I was in a pinch. I'm in a bad place again but as I type this, I know that I am not alone in that place.


----------

